# [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter



## SoF (4. September 2007)

*[OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

Hi,

ich will langsam mal etwas Erfahrung mit dem modden von Grafikkarten sammeln. Selbst einen Pencil-Mod hab ich zugegebenermaßen noch nicht vollbracht, also wird es langsam mal Zeit 
Deswegen heute ein Experiment der anderen Sorte - X700 Pro und ein Intel Boxed Kühler 
Entschuldigt die schlechten Bilder, aber meine DigiCam ist "anno Kaisers Zeiten" und es bleibt nie Geld für eine neue übrig 

*Wie kommt's?*
Aus Spass wollte ich noch ein paar Pokale für die HWBot HWLeague holen und bei meinem CPU Takt dachte ich, dass es mit ein paar billigen Grakas ja recht einfach sein müsste.
Leider stellte ich gestern fest, dass die X700 Pro einen defekten Lüfter hatte (ein Lüfterblatt fehlt, daher Unwucht und brummt). Schon bei leichter Übertaktung bekam ich Freezes und Neustarts.
Bei Default-Takt bekam ich selbst mit >4700 MHZ CPU Takt (!) nur ~40k Punkte im Aquamark und ~24k Punkte im 3D Mark 01  Das ist schlechter, als fast alle Ergebnisse im HWBot.
Auch eine Treiberneuinstallation brachte nichts, also musste die Karte umgebaut werden....

*Schritt 1 - Demontage und Ausrichtung*
Der Stock-Kühler ist mit 2 Schrauben befestigt. Eine davon klemmte bei meinem Testobjekt und ließ sich nur mit viel Kraft lösen. Der auf der Rückseite befestigte Bügel mit den 2 Gewinden für die Gegenmuttern wird für die neue Konstruktion wiederverwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wird der neue Kühler schonmal vorsichtig auf der Graka ausgerichtet und von hinten wird mit einem Bleistift durch die Löcher gestochen um 2 Abdrücke für Bohrlöcher zu erhalten. Man kann bereits erkennen, dass 2 Fins die Bohrungen von oben versperren werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schritt 2 - Löcher bohren und "freilegen"*
Da die Originalmuttern des Kühlers etwas Platz um die Bohrung benötigen, müssen 2 Fins weggebrochen werden. Da ich zu kleine Feilen zum hin- und herbiegen benutze, brachen mir die Spitzen selbiger reihenweise ab.
Notiz an mich: Stabiles Werkzeug für grobe Arbeiten benutzen :p
Nach 3 Feilen, ein paar Flüchen und etwas feilen der Bruchstellen später ist der Kühler montagebereit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(links neben dem Kühler eine der Muttern, die von oben wieder draufkommen und rechts daneben eine der Federn, die beim Originalkühler verwendet wurden)

*Schritt 3 - Wärmeleitpaste und verschrauben*
Als Wärmeleitpaste kam eine normale Silikonpaste zum Einsatz, die mir grad in die Finger kam. 
Es geht nicht um 2-3°C, der Kühler soll den Unterschied machen.
Nun wurde nur der Bügel mit den kleinen Gewinden von hinten wieder an die Graka gehalten, von oben kam der Kühler drauf, von dem vorher der Lüfter entfernt worden war.
Die Schrauben wurden vorsichtig, aber absolut fest angezogen - der Anpressdruck dürfte, da diesmal ohne Federn eingebaut, nun deutlich höher sein. Der Kühler hat einen erstaunlich festen Sitz und ist durch sein geringes Gewicht jedoch keine Gefahr für die Grafikkarte.
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_ 
*Schritt 4 - Pencil Mod*
Bei Techpowerup gibt es den passenden Pencil Mod. Wenn die Angaben in diversen Foren mit 0.05V je 15(k?) Ohm stimmen, dann hab ich jetzt ca. +0.1V auf dem Chip, was nicht weiter schlimm für den Chip ist, aber dem Takt hoffentlich hilft...

*Schritt 5 - Was hat es gebracht?*
Gestern mit dem halbdefekten Lüfter brachte die Karte *435 MHZ GPU* Takt maximal und selbst dort hatte ich das Gefühl, dass etwas nicht stimmte - 24k Punkte im 01er und nur rund 40.000 Punkte im Aquamark waren unterdurchschnittlich.
Heute dann waren *545/500 MHZ und 35399 Punkte* drin! Auch 03 und 05 habe ich gerade gebencht und die HWBot Rekorde geholt. Den Aquamark -Score konnte ich mit dem neuen Kühler mal eben verdoppeln :eek:

_--> '01er 35399 HWBot #1 X700 Pro 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_ 
*Weitere Benches*

* AM3 >80.000 HWBot #1:* http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=642922
* '03 HWBot #1:* http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=642902
* '05 HWBot #1:* http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=642914

*Fazit*
Hat Spass gemacht und hat sich gelohnt. Die Benches scheinen mir bei der Karte zwar extrem GPU lastig zu sein, aber das macht es umso schöner.
Die Punkte mögen angesichts heutiger High-End Karten sicher keinen mehr hinterm Ofen hervorlocken, aber man muss das alles in Relation sehen...Verdopplung der AM3 Punkte nur durch einen neuen Kühler und den Vmod sind doch eine respektable Steigerung. 
Ein großer Vorsprung ist es nicht im 01-05, aber die (HWBot)Rekorde in der Klasse sind mir vorerst sicher  

Bald muss die X800 GTO endlich mal den Pencil-Mod bekommen... 

Gruß
SoF


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

Gute Arbeit, vll sollte ich meine Lukü Reste doch nicht so schnell verscherbeln . Im Gegensatz zu dem hier sollte sich diese Karte auch noch einbauen lassen ohne dass sie sofort zerbröselt. 


P.S.: Und die neue Konstruktion ist immernoch kleiner als das was ich von meiner Graka an Kupfer runter geholt habe :p .


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

Nette Arbeit, nur soo warm wird die x700 nun auch wieder nicht, eigentlich...


----------



## SoF (4. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

WTH ist das denn :eek: :eek: :eek:

Ich muss auch sagen, dass die Karte trotz des CPU Lüfters erstaunlich kompakt ist und nichtmal den zweiten PCI-E Slot verdeckt. Da auch nur aus Alu ist das Gewicht ebenfalls absolut unkritisch - irgendwie fast wie dafür geschaffen  
Ich werd die Karte auf jeden Fall so lassen, evtl. die Spannung noch weiter hochjagen, noch hab ich Kühlreserven. 49-50°C unter Last sind 10-15°C weniger als mit dem kaputten Lüfter und normaler Spannung.

Ich hab leider auch keine Boxed-Kühler mehr, werd mir aber wohl mal noch welche besorgen - irgendwie war es eine spassige Aktion und eine 7100 GS hab ich noch auf dem Schreibtisch liegen  
Netter Nebeneffekt: Die Lautstärke ist selbst bei voller Lautstärke sehr gering 

PS: @Stefan unter leichtem OC stürzte die Karte bei ca. 65°C im 3D Mark 01 ab, daher entstand die Idee...über Sinn oder Unsinn dieser Aktion lässt sich natürlich streiten


----------



## Kovsk (4. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*



SoF schrieb:


> WTH ist das denn :eek: :eek: :eek:
> 
> Ich muss auch sagen, dass die Karte trotz des CPU Lüfters erstaunlich kompakt ist und nichtmal den zweiten PCI-E Slot verdeckt. Da auch nur aus Alu ist das Gewicht ebenfalls absolut unkritisch - irgendwie fast wie dafür geschaffen
> Ich werd die Karte auf jeden Fall so lassen, evtl. die Spannung noch weiter hochjagen, noch hab ich Kühlreserven. 49-50°C unter Last sind 10-15°C weniger als mit dem kaputten Lüfter und normaler Spannung.
> ...


Wir sind hir bei den extreme overclockern, wir brauchen für so Aktionenen keinen Sinn, auser Fun^^


----------



## SoF (4. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

Danke, dass du mich erinnerst - hat mal einer nen Boxed-Lüfter? Meine 7100 GS fühlt sich vernachlässigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich frag mich grad ob mein alter SLK900 passen würde ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(When it's worth doing it, it's worth overdoing it  )


----------



## JimBeam (4. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*



SoF schrieb:


> Danke, dass du mich erinnerst - hat mal einer nen Boxed-Lüfter meine 7100 GS fühlt sich vernachlässigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm nen Boxed Kühler von nem Athlon64 3000+ hab ich noch, aber nur Kühler Lüfter hats hinter sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elkhife (4. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

hätte nen am2 kühler über^^


----------



## SoF (4. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

Dann mach ich so'n richtigen Ghetto-Kühler mit 2 uralten 60mm Lüftern aus nem AMD Dual 1800+ System und dem 3000+ Kühler 

PS: @Elkhife Danke fürs Angebot, aber AM2 ist zu neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimBeam (4. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

Hmm mit alten Lüftern kann ich dir auch weiterhelfen, hab einen uralten 80er Gehäuselüfter auch liebevoll "Staubsauger" gennant. Auf den Boxed Kühler passen übrigens nur 70er Lüfter drauf.


----------



## SoF (4. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*



JimBeam schrieb:


> Auf den Boxed Kühler passen übrigens nur 70er Lüfter drauf.



Nicht wenn ich mit ihm fertig bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hatte ich glaub ich 12 oder 14 S939 Prozessoren, aber keinen Boxed Kühler aus den Zeiten ^^


----------



## JimBeam (4. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*



SoF schrieb:


> Nicht wenn ich mit ihm fertig bin
> Da hatte ich glaub ich 12 oder 14 S939 Prozessoren, aber keinen Boxed Kühler aus den Zeiten ^^



Na bei dem Lüfter hat der bei mir auch nicht lange seinen Dienst verrichtet. 

Dagegen ist mein Zalman ein echter Silent Kühler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen vielleicht schraub ich das Ding auf meine alte passiv gekühlte GeForce 6200 muss nur noch nen Volt Mod dafür finden.


----------



## SoF (4. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

Oje ich ahne es schon - bald gehen Boxed Kühler bei Ebay für 15 weg, weil alle PCGH-E user ihre alten Grakas damit ausstatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (5. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

Könnt ich gebrauchen - GF4MX wartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen 775er Bopxed sollte doch auch gehen, oder? Da ich immjer nur Boxed kaufe, hab ich dann auch die Kühler über. Aber hab ja nur einen P4 neu gekauft


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*



SoF schrieb:


> PS: @Stefan unter leichtem OC stürzte die Karte bei ca. 65°C im 3D Mark 01 ab, daher entstand die Idee...über Sinn oder Unsinn dieser Aktion lässt sich natürlich streiten


Ahso, na dann...

Aus dem Grunde haben die Kyro2 übrigens auch 'nen Quirl drauf gehabt, sind wohl die kühlsten Karten wo gab, die trotzdem 'nen Quirl brauchten...

Gab aber auch die eine oder andere Karte, die 'nen Quirl drauf hatte, weils gerade 'in' war, AMDs Rage128 Pro und Radeon (ohne alles) zum Beispiel...
Die Rage 128 PROs waren wirklich heiße bürschchen, da musst man mit ohne Kühler schon viel guten Willen haben, um die als 'warm' zu bezeichnen...


----------



## SoF (7. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

Achja die gute alte Kyro2 - hatte n Kumpel auch, war ein denkwürdiger Exot. 
Hatte neulich auch mal in meinem Hardwarefriedhof 2 PCI grakas ausgegraben...trident svga mit ohne alles und 2mb mem. Mir kamen fast die Tränen


----------



## Kovsk (7. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*



SoF schrieb:


> Achja die gute alte Kyro2 - hatte n Kumpel auch, war ein denkwürdiger Exot.
> Hatte neulich auch mal in meinem Hardwarefriedhof 2 PCI-E grakas ausgegraben...trident svga mit ohne alles und 2mb mem. Mir kamen fast die Tränen


Ja, die Kyro II ein echter ausreißer. Beim umbau eines alten Pcs, von nem Kumpel, hat es seine leider erwischt. Und wieder wandert ein stück Hardware-Geschichte in den Großen Hardwarehimmmel.


----------



## Marbus16 (8. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

@SoF: Du meinst wohl PCI - ich glaub, damals kannten die nicht mal AGP


----------



## SoF (8. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

lol ja natürlich - was hab ich denn da schon wieder gemacht ^^ danke für den hinweis


----------



## Oliver (8. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

Super Aktion SoF!

Ich würde ein paar Potis auflöten und dowohl GPU als auch Speicher noch ordentlich Saft geben 

Wawrwum hast du dir nicht auch noch den 06 WR geholt? Der momentane Erstplazierte sollte keine allzu große Hürde darstellen.


----------



## SoF (8. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

Weil ich momentan nen 17 Röhre da dran habe der nur 1024x768 macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss wenn ich Montag von meinem Besuch bei der Freundin wieder zurück bin mal meinen TFT ranklemmen und den Bench noch machen - irgendwie sollt ich mir mal ruhig nen zweiten TFT gönnen ^^
Vmem werd ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal schauen, die Karte kommt auch zur AOCM, mal sehen was wir mit dem armen Teil noch so veranstalten


----------



## Schnurzelbum (24. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

Sehr schön  bin also nicht der einzige der CPU Kühler auf
Grakas bastelt. Hatte auf meiner Vodoo 3 3000 einen der allerersten Golden Orb Kühler drauf. Der max. Takt war mit Sandwitch Kühlung echt ne kleine Sensation.
Wenn ich sie wieder finden sollte (Speicher) mach ich mal ein Pic davon  Gibts da eigentlich nen Voltmod dafür ? Könnte ja mal ein paar benches aufstellen.


----------



## SoF (25. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

Mensch die Golden Orb - das waren damals noch "neuartige" Kühler 
Vmod kenn ich nicht, aber sehen würd ich die karte mit orb gerne 

habe heute mal den '06er gemacht, aber ich glaube, dass ich ein treiberproblem habe. mein score ist so verdammt niedrig im verhältnis zu den anderen, da stimmt was nicht  
http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=650366


----------



## Tectrex (26. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

Hui echt nice Arbeit und Werte:eek:
Würde nur wegen dem Anpressdruck aufpassen, sind einige Karten damals wegen einem zu fest gezogenen Silencer nach einiger Zeit drauf gegangen.


----------



## SoF (26. September 2007)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

Das ist neu für mich mit dem Anpressdruck ^^ Wär aber relativ egal wenn ich ehrlich bin, die Karte ist fertig gebencht, kommt wohl in mein Zweitsystem und eine Ersatz-Karte hab ich immer rumliegen  Den Spass war es jetzt schon wert - die Karte hat mich ja nichtmal soviel wie ein gutes Essen bei meinem Lieblingsgriechen gekostet


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (9. März 2008)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

ich hab mal auf ne 1600 pro nen termal take kühler für socket a drauf gemacht

naja irgendwie hab ich se dnan wohl zu hoch getaktet auf jeden fall hat sich das silicium der die am rand in das aluminium des kühlers eingebrannt

vielleicht hab ich aber auch den anpressdruck zu hoch gestaltet
glaube es aber nicht


----------



## maGic (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: [OLDSCHOOL] X700 Pro und Intel Boxed Lüfter*

Ich hab mal auch 
Pentium4 Kühler von Coolermaster auf Quadro4 980XGL monitieren
Aber voher hab ich auf 1 3/4 Slotbreite gefräst


----------

